# HO Drags, Skippack, Pa. Sat. Nov. 13th



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Here's the classes. Anyone interested, please do not hesitate to contact me for location, date and time!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Jim Sgrig


1) 100% stock t-jet copper bottom chassis, original axles, stock 16 ohm unbalanced arms only. Narrow original stock wheels and tires. NO hotrod or truck wheels or tires. No wheelie bars or any anti lift devices. Original stock copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs. NO added weight to chassis or bodies. Any injection molded hard plastic screw mounted bodies allowed. NO resin, vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 21

2) TJ/PS Pro stock t-jet- (formerly TJ/S t-jet stock) original copper bottom chassis. Stock 16 ohm unbalanced arms only. Narrow double flanged wheels (plastic, brass, aluminum, or steel) and stock width slip on silicone tires allowed. Original copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs. NO braids or shunts. Wheelie bars allowed. Hard plastic injection molded and resin cast, screw mounted bodies allowed. NO vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 21 grams

3) TJ/M t-jet modified Modifications are 5.5 ohm armature. Any ceramic magnet allowed. One traction magnet, any motor brushes, any gears, any wheel and tire combination. Weighted front wheels allowed No braids or shunts. Copper or silver chassis allowed. "NO QUADS"'. Now including Johnny Lightning and Auto World Ultra-G chassis. Minimum Weight 20 grams. Maximum Weight 24 grams.

4) AFX/S AFX & MagnaTraction Stock armature, per (i.e. 14.5-ohm for magna-traction, 5.5 ohm for non-magna-traction). Slip on silicone tires of stock diameter. O-rings may be substituted for front tires. Stock magnets according to specific chassis. Johnny Lightning and Auto World cars allowed. NO Ultra-Gs.

5) AFX/M-modified 6 ohm armature allowed. Any ceramic magnet allowed.. One (1) traction magnet, any motor brushes, gears, wheels and tires. No braids or shunts. UltraG chassis allowed.

6) 4G/S+D (Stock and Dragster) Stock armature and magnets per chassis. Slip on silicone tires. NO Auto World chassis or bodies at this time. Stock Aurora bodies only at this time.

7) 4G/PS- pro stock 3.5 ohm armature allowed. Polymer magnets allowed. Pickup shoe braids allowed. Shunts allowed. Two (2) traction magnets, any motor brushes, gears, wheels and tires. Any body allowed. Now including Auto World 4-Gear chassis.

8) I/S inline stock This includes any inline car readily available with a stock motor, magnets, and gearing. Slip on silicone tires allowed. Tyco, Tomy, AFX, Lifelike, etc. NO Wizzard or SlotTech cars.

9) I/PS inline prostock stock armatures and magnets. Any pickup shoes. Shunts and braids allowed. Any gears. Any wheels and tires

10) D/S door slammer 5.5 ohm armature allowed (hot- stock motor). Polymer & baked NEO motor magnets, pickup shoe braids allowed. Shunts allowed. Any motor brushes, gears,
wheels and tires. DIE CAST BODY minimum of 57 grams.

General Rules: in staying with an agreed nature of drag strip and street drag racing; formula, Indy and Can Am bodies are disallowed. Cars should be kept to a reasonable width, usually accepting width restrictions of 1&5/16 (1.3125) inches. Wheelie bars should be limited to length of 2.5 inches. No testing once racing begins with exceptions decided by Hank or Scott.


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Spectators invited? Is this at a private house or a store? Never been to a HO dragrace event before


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Absolutely!! But, bring some cars, or there will be cars available for you to participate. If you just want to watch, that's fine too! I will be getting the official flyer soon. I will post it up as soon as I get it...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I am there Jim. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I am there Jim. :thumbsup:


Lookin' forward to meetin' ya Joe!!

Here's the location:



BLUE COMET MC 
4042 Mensch Road
Skippack PA 19473
Doors open 8 am, Qualifying at 10:30 am
Anyone wishing more info can inquire at: [email protected]

1/64 scale 1/4 mile 40' overall length, WIZZARD drag strip

pit pass $5.00
entry fee per car $2.00
2 entry per racer per class limit


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tjetsgrig said:


> Lookin' forward to meetin' ya Joe!!
> 
> Here's the location:
> 
> ...



No doubt Jim. Looking forward to kicking ass!!!(I wish) 1st timer.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

everyone is welcome. practice, before qualifying starts, is free. spectators are welcome and frequent. please come and see what true scale drag racing is all about. we are going to use the printer to print each runs results this time too, so racers can get a printout of their runs. everyone is as helpful as you can hope for and there is always a loaner for the class you want to try. there will probably even be some cars available to buy that are race ready and competitive. looking forward to meeting some new folks and expanding our brand of scale drag racing.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Gettin' closer fellas! Any questions.......don't hesitate!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Jim can you give me an idea what type of cars to bring? With what specs?? I don't know if I have cars ready to Drag??


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Read post #1.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

wheelszk said:


> Read post #1.



I can't read all that!!!!lol


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Try reading it now Joe!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

an update on the track. a shut down using 3/4 wide, 1/4 thick steel bar stock has been created to help stop the magnet cars quicker. in essence, the slot is the gap between two of these bar stocks and the piece is 8' long. this will not affect cars without traction magnets at all and the shut down is still 16' total. we are anticipating being able to host the much faster extreme magnet cars in the future that have been running too hot to the cusion at the end of the shut down. a BIG Thank You to Eric Hirt, Tim "SubaGuru" and Steve Geary for pioneering this shut down technology and especially Eric for hie patience in helping us get it right. seems like a simple task, and it is, but want to have all the info available in advance of getting it done. Hank and Scott are looking forward to a fun day of practice(free) and eliminations. hopefully some new folks will be ready to try scale drag racing at it's best. I too look forward to racing with folks that I have known for awhile and all newcomers are always welcome. there will be loaners and cars for sale for nearly every class scheduled. I am also going to hook up the printer for pink slips for the eliminations so each racer can have a printout of the elimination. 
have a look at the rules that Sgrig posted and if there are any questions, I am available and will check this thread daily.


al


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Sounds great!!!

Looking forward to it.:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

just a bump to bring it to the fore again. looking forward to meeting some new racers. al


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Finishing up some odds and ends, and getting some motors built for sponsorship! Hope to see some new faces!!!!


Jim Sgrig


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tjetsgrig said:


> Finishing up some odds and ends, and getting some motors built for sponsorship! Hope to see some new faces!!!!
> 
> 
> Jim Sgrig



Morning Jim. Looks like we might have 4 to 5 guys going now. Very excited. So far everything's looking like a go.:thumbsup:

And is it in your home? Or in a shop?? Still not clear on that Jim.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey Joe!
It's at the Blue Comets M/C clubhouse. There will be food and beverages, door prizes and more! It's a nice venue for a race. The more, the merrier! Doors will be opening at 8 am, so, come and get your pit space!!! I'm psyched! Gonna be alotta fun!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tjetsgrig said:


> Hey Joe!
> It's at the Blue Comets M/C clubhouse. There will be food and beverages, door prizes and more! It's a nice venue for a race. The more, the merrier! Doors will be opening at 8 am, so, come and get your pit space!!! I'm psyched! Gonna be alotta fun!
> 
> Jim Sgrig



Sounds good Jim. Don't know how early we're going to get there but will try. Problem is we have 3 or 4 guys coming from every direction meeting in the morning.

See you there.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok, our journey is going to start from my place in South Amboy, Then pick up Sidejobjon and Bob in Manalapan then pick up the 4th guy Mike in Freehold, then from there we will head to Shippack !! Wheh!!:dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Mapquest is showing me:

Schwenksville, PA 19473

When I type in Shippack, this is what comes up. Is this correct Jim?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

try typing Skippack,

K

not H

S K I P P A C K


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

tjetsgrig said:


> Lookin' forward to meetin' ya Joe!!
> 
> Here's the location:
> 
> ...


you can PM me for a phone number in case you get lost.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> try typing Skippack,
> 
> K
> 
> ...



Ahh, thanks Al. That works better.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Ok, our journey is going to start from my place in South Amboy, Then pick up Sidejobjon and Bob in Manalapan then pick up the 4th guy Mike in Freehold, then from there we will head to Shippack !! Wheh!!:dude:


Woo Hooo!!!! Road trip! It shouldn't be that hard to find, and it really isn't that far of a drive. This is gonna be a good one!!!!


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Ahh, thanks Al. That works better.:thumbsup:


Maybe i should drive?
See you tomorrow John


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Great day for a Dragrace*

Heres a picture of Joe Skylark & Bluerod just before he beat me in the stock Tjet class. It was cool that two hobby talkers came in first & second.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*some great racing & friends*

Great track Timer & tree


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Motor builder*

Thank you Jim Sprig The original "YELLOW JACKET"
Jim was ton of help to all. Loaned cars, Sells hot arms made to order, tuned my Sox & martin made it twice as fast on this bench in two minuites.
Loaned me car I came in second with first time out.
Thanks again Jim & Blue comet Club Skippack PA


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

What a blast. I can see how this becomes an obsession. Tons of fun, cool cars of all sorts, goos peolpe and some treasures always to be found. My favorites are the street muscle, and some really incredible creations buy some very talented individuals.

Thanks Al, he did an awsome job calling the races with a brief break with the help of Hank. I wish I could get a handle on all the guys on here who were there so check in guys. I remember supercoupe..... and thats all. lol

Now a word on Jim aka "tjetsgrig" if I may, a nicer guy you could not meet. Unbelievable talent and willing to share his knowledge. It is not shocking to me one bit that myself and sidejobjon finished first and second, respectively, with 2 from his stable. The Super Hot Orange MM 55 Chevy I ran was going into time warp!! Running as fast as the mod's!! Now mind you, this car was set up with Jim's custom wind, and stock everything else!! Period! Even skinny trued teeny tiny original aurora tires. I went like 1.716!! This was the class I loved. You can actually see them go and watch them run!! It's a ton of fun. I need to get me a custom 25.8 in Strip!!! Where????

So overall I say it was a great day despite the 1 hr 45 minute ride. Well worth the ride.

Jim, I need cars now!!!! HELP!!

On a side note, This guy Daryl had some fast cars and had the tree going pretty good. The Pro Tree is a definite challenge. Thanks guys and see you in feb in Allentown:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Here are the winners.

Hey Tom!!! Check out what I won with buddy. Doesn't get any better!!!!!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> What a blast. I can see how this becomes an obsession. Tons of fun, cool cars of all sorts, goos peolpe and some treasures always to be found. My favorites are the street muscle, and some really incredible creations buy some very talented individuals.
> 
> Thanks Al, he did an awsome job calling the races with a brief break with the help of Hank. I wish I could get a handle on all the guys on here who were there so check in guys. I remember supercoupe..... and thats all. lol
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Joe & Jon!! I was great to meet you guys finally! And by the way, that was a stock motor in that '55, being it was the "bone stock" class..... smooth runner for sure! Started on one of your cars as soon as I got my stuff unloaded Joe, lookin' to come close to the numbers of the '55 and the GTX......don't worry! It was nice to see everyone having a great time. The next event can't come soon enough!! Yes, will see you guys in Allentown!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Hank, Al all the racers of ECHO as well as myself would like to thank all of the those who came out. It was a fun time( and Sam SKR of Nitroslots.com)your support was very much appreciated and your bodies are awesome) I enjoyed seeing and meeting some new faces/racers, the future of drag racing in our area looks promising, I didn't count but I imagine there was a total of 15- 20 people which is nothing to sneeze at. Hopefully it will continue to grow It was especially good to see Bluerod, Joe Skylark,Sidejobjohn, Ninjatek, Eddie, Mac and Moby all of which I believe post here, forgive if I forgot anybody. Al said he would post race results once he gets them typed up, Sidejobjohn and Ninjatek took plenty of pics which I know he'll be posting soon. Thanks again to allof those who supported the event.

Darryl 
aka Sjracer 


p.s. Joe thanks for the kind words
but as far as winning sometimes it's better 
to be lucky than good.


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Well I have to say thanks to my friend SuperCoupe for pushing me to go to this event, and then drove us there.

I was on the fence about going. But once I got there everyone welcomed us like old friends. 

Al laid out the rules crystal clear so you know what lines not to cross.

Jim was kind enough to loan out cars to Tom with which he was competetive. As for my cars even though I have a strip and timer, I sleep at the line and run consistantly slow. But on the bright side there is no where to go but foreward.

Stan and Eric came over several times to make sure I got the message they are willing to help newbies like myself.

Thanks to Hank & Blue Comet MC for a great venue to have the event at.

So I look foreward to the Allentown event and maybe by then have atleast one car that is race ready.


Dave


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

This post race stuff belongs on the general discussion forum for all to see. Maybe it will give someone over there the bug!!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

speaking for Hank, Scott, Sgrig, Eric and all the racers and attendees, THANK YOU VERY MUCH!


----------

